# cat food = chum?



## bowhunt/fish

so my wife buys this cheap kitty cat food (dry) and the worthless cats (my daughters cats-so no, can't get rid of them) hate it and don't want it. i have a small bucket full of it. 

i was thinking of using it for chum out at falcon lake to try to catch a mess of catfish. 

should i add water/beer to it, or just dump it out in lake, i'm afraid it will just float if left dry.

anyone have experience with such a chum?


----------



## Red3Fish

*It is "free"....wont hurt to try...*

Get you some mesh, like onions come in, load it up, put in a 1/2 a brick for wieght and tie on to a cord and lower down. Jostle every once in a while to disapate the particles. I have done it a couple of times...worked well once and not so well another time? Wont hurt to try....or let the cat get REAL hungry...he will eat it....women usually dont like this approach!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## bowhunt/fish

ya the cats have to be starving to eat some of it. i got tired off hearing them meowing and bought their normal food, they tore into the bag before i could open it, had to put the new bag into an ice chest. they are so lucky my daughter refuses to give them up.

do you mean a BURLAP bag?


----------



## Red3Fish

*No, not burlap...*

It looks like fishnet, only with about 1/8" "holes" in it. Go to produce section of any food store...look at the bags of 6 or 8 onions.

Later
R3F


----------



## bowhunt/fish

10-4, will try that then, thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Yup. Go to the produce section you will see. I believe the bag is Purple. Holds some onions. Cut a small slit pull the onions out (save them they taste good) and fill her up. Tie of and drop it over board with a weight. Won't hurt I promise! Handfulls of the dry stuff tossed out won't hurt either! Especially if they have been after the underwater chum.


----------



## firedog4$

Common thought in all these post. Men hate cats, women love cats. Cats win over men. Sad but true. They have more power in the house than a man. If I could only purrrrr.


----------



## theotherwaldo

Something I used to do in Alabama is punch a bunch of small holes in a can of cheap dog or cat food, screw in a screw eye, tie on a rope, and lower the can to just above the bottom. When the rope starts jerking then you've found the fish. When the can gets pretty much empty then just screw on another one and trash can the empty.


----------



## Chrisjordan

Get some netting, like the kind onions come in, stuff it up, add a half-brick for weight, tie it to a cable, and lower it down. Jostle every so often to disperse the particles. I've tried that before...it worked wonderfully once and not so well the next time? It doesn't hurt to try....or let the cat get REALLY hungry...he'll eat it....check best cat food for your car .women don't usually enjoy this method!! LOL
It resembles fishnet but has about 1/8" "holes" in it. Look in the vegetable department of any grocery store for bags of 6 or 8 onions.


----------

